# Faults found on 2004 Touareg



## NewTreger (Dec 3, 2006)

I recently had my Toureg in for warranty service on the stepper motor. I was experiencing scrubbing primarily when backing up. They did not replace the stepper motor but just did a software update. The scrubbing is now gone.......for now. I wish they would have replaced the stepper motor. 
After I got the Treg back from service I plugged in my Vag-Com and ran a fault check. It came up with the following faults. Can someone please tell me what these faults refer to and do I need to put in back in the service department to have it fixed?
Address 01: Engine
Part No SW: 4D0 907 560 DA HW: 8e0 907 560
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0050
Coding: 0007875
Shop #: WSC 03325
1 Fault Found
18053 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from AWD controller
P1645 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000
Address 02: Auto Trans
Part No: 09D 927 750 BG
Component: AL 600 6Q 0459
Coding: 0004153
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found
02053 - Control Module for Transfer Case (J646)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Part No: 7L6 937 049 K
Component: 2703
Coding: 0105694
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management
000 - -
Address 1C: Position Sensing
Part No: 7L6 919 879
Component: JCI PathPoint 1700
1 Fault Found:


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Faults found on 2004 Touareg (NewTreger)*

It looks to me like they did not clear the faults after they worked on your steeper motor. Also the Intervention load Management fault is probably related to some of your other faults. This fault indicates low voltage and when you have low voltage you get communication and other warnings with some of the other modules.
If I were you I would clear the faults, drive it for a while and scan it again. When does your warranty expire and which VAGCOM h/w and s/w are you using?
Good luck!


_Modified by v10tdiguy at 12:33 PM 12-19-2006_


----------



## NewTreger (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Faults found on 2004 Touareg (v10tdiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v10tdiguy* »_If I were you I would clear the faults, drive it for a while and scan it again. When does your warranty expire and which VAGCOM h/w and s/w are you using?
Good luck!

_Modified by v10tdiguy at 12:33 PM 12-19-2006_

I am using the HEX-USB+CAN with the latest software. The warranty doesn't expire for five years or 100,000. The car is only three weeks old for me and I purchased the extended warranty. The car only has about 29,000 miles on it. Do dealers frown on the use of the Vag-Com? 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Faults found on 2004 Touareg (NewTreger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NewTreger* »_
Do dealers frown on the use of the Vag-Com? 


I remember now I think I may have suggested you get a VagCom. I think you will find it to be a very wise purchase.
It would depend on the dealer. I would not volunteer to them that you are using one but if it came up somehow I would not lie about it either.
I would keep on top of the potential low voltage concern to see if you have a problem there. After you clear the faults scan it again in a week or so and see if that fault comes up again. Also if you power things up in the vehicle with the engine off for more than 15 minutes or so this can cause problems and this fault. If you do work on the vehicle with the engine off I would get a 10+ amp charger and hook it up to the posts under the hood to be sure you do not run the battery down. It also helps to get a Euro light switch and VAG the DRL's so that you can turn the lights off while doing work for short periods.
If intervention load management does come up and you have problems like the clock resetting or loosing your comfort settings under normal use you may want to get it dealt with prior to the 4 year portion of your factory warranty expiring. The reason that I say this is the extended warranties are different and it may be better to play it safe and use the factory portion for this.
Good luck!


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Faults found on 2004 Touareg (NewTreger)*

I agree that you should clear the faults and see if they come back.
Be aware that when you clear faults on the engine controller, the readiness codes reset to 1111 1111 and it will take a little while before they're all 0000 0000 again. That's because certain faults can only be assessed when the engine has been running for a while, and the string of 0's and 1's indicates which aspects of the engine are 'ready' for fault finding (0) and which ones are not (1).
You need to make sure that the alternator wiring harness has been replaced on your vehicle. If that hasn't been done you're hovering at the edge of the battery not being recharged, which leads to electrical gremlins and eventually a dead battery.
I disagree that you should keep the fact that you can do your own fault finding from your dealer. Keep a log by using the VAG COM copy function and paste it into a word document. If you can show the dealer that you cleared a fault and it reappeared you will be taken more seriously. They may not be happy about it but they can't deny the facts.
Here's another hint: the autoscan function of the VAG COM uses a file called AutoScan.txt that lists the controller modules that will get scanned for faults. Chances are that there are some in the file that you don't have, and others that you do have that aren't listed. You can edit that list (in notepad, preferably, as it's a text-only file). The Touareg line starts with "7L"; then there's the name; and then there follows a list of the controller numbers. Add and delete according to which ones you have.


----------



## NewTreger (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Faults found on 2004 Touareg (sciencegeek)*

Thanks for the help on this guys. I will clear the faults today and see what happens in a week. We will be taking a three hour trip on Christmas Eve. Hopefully that be long enough to assess the faults.


----------

